# Tour Cát Bà 3 ngày 2 đêm



## antamtour12 (29/4/22)

Tour Cát Bà 3 ngày 2 đêm đang được rất nhiều du khách quan tâm không chỉ vì vẻ đẹp của đảo Cát Bà, mà còn vì giá tour du lịch Cát Bà 3 ngày 2 đêm rất phải chăng. Quý khách đang có nhu cầu du lịch Cát Bà 3 ngày 2 đêm hãy liên hệ ngay với Antamtour để được tư vấn.

*Tour Cát Bà* luôn là sự lựa chọn hoàn hảo cho mỗi mùa nghỉ mát. không gian thoáng đãng, hải sản ngon của đảo chắc chắn sẽ làm du khách hài lòng.Mùa Hè đã đến, *Amtamtour* xin gửi tới quý khách hàng chùm tour nghỉ mát hấp dẫn, với tiêu chí An Toàn và Phục Vụ Tận Tâm, công ty chúng tôi luôn nỗ lực hết mình để mang đến sự thoải mái nhất cho quý Khách Hàng.
*TOUR CÁT BÀ NGÀY 1 | KHỞI HÀNH TỪ HÀ NỘI – CÁT BÀ [Ăn trưa, tối]
Sáng: *Xe du lich và HDV *Antamtour* đón quý khách tại điểm hẹn khởi hành đi tour cát bà 3 ngày 2 đêm, xe sẽ di chuyển theo đường cao tốc 5B nối các tỉnh Hà Nội - Hải Phòng - Quảng Ninh và qua các tỉnh khác. Trên đường đi dừng chân tại *điểm dưng chân V52* -để du khách nghỉ ngơi, ăn sáng hoặc vệ sinh cá nhân... ( Chi phí tự túc )
*09h00: *Xe tới *Cầu Tân Vũ *- cầu vượt biển dài nhất Việt Nam. Sau đó đến Phà Gót, đoàn lên phà để sang Huyện Đảo Cát Bà, thời gian phà chạy khoảng 15 phút là đoàn sẽ đặt chân đến đảo Cát Bà.*Quý khách muốn trải nghiệm cáo treo vượt biển vui lòng liên hệ.10h30:* Đến *Huyện Đảo Cát Bà*, xe tiếp tục đưa quý khách về trung tâm thị trấn cách bến phà Gia Luận 28km, đoàn chúng ta sẽ đi qua Rừng Quốc Gia Cát Bà, Động Trung Trang, xe sẽ dùng để quý khách chụp hình.*11h30:* Đến trung tâm thị trấn, quý khách nghỉ ngơi, ăn trưa, nhận phòng khách sạn.
*Chiều:* Quý khách tự do tắm biển hoặc khám phá đảo cát bà với những bãi biển đẹp như Cát Cò 1, Cát Cò 2, Cát Cò 3, Bãi Biển Tùng Thu.
*Tối:* Quý khách dùng cơm tối với những hải sản thơm ngon.Sau bữa tối, tự do thưởng thức gió và không khí biển Cát Bà, nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.Kết thúc tour cát bà ngày 1.
*TOUR CÁT BÀ NGÀY 2 | KHÁM PHÁ CÁT BÀ [Ăn sáng, trưa, tối]
Sáng:* Từ 6h00 - 8h00 là thời gian phục vụ ăn sáng của khách sạn, quý khách nhớ dậy đúng giờ để nạp năng lượng cho những trải nghiệm mới. Nên dậy sớm tắm biển, vì biển sáng ở Cát Bà là sạch nhất, tăm sắng cũng rất tốt cho da và sức khỏe.Sau khi ăn sáng, Quý khách bắt đầu hành trình khám phá đảo Cát Bà.*08h00:* Quý khách ên xe ra Bến Bèo đi tàu thăm *vịnh Lan Hạ* - nằm giữa đảo Cát Bà và đảo đầu Bê. Quý khách sẽ thấy một phong cảnh “sơn thuỷ hữu tình” với những bãi cát trắng muốt, trải dài, đan xen là những hòn đảo muôn hình vạn trạng: Lão Vọng, Rùa, Hòn Gió,.. ngắm cảnh và chụp hình trên bom tàu*09h00: *Tàu đưa Quý khách *Đảo Khỉ *– một hòn đảo đẹp, còn lưu trữ động vật quý hiếm - khỉ đầu đỏ, quý khách có thể bach bộ thăm quan đảo hoặc tắm tại Đảo khỉ - một bãi tắm sâu và trong veo với những chú khỉ tinh nghịch nô đùa nhau trên bãi cát,… Không gian tại đây thực sự cho quý khách một trải nghiệm không thể nào quên.*11h00:* Tàu đưa quý khách về lại *Cát Bà*. *12h00:* Đoàn dùng cơm trưa tại nhà hàng.
*Chiều: *Quý khách tự do khám phá du lịch Cát Bà ,thăm quan tắm biển tại bãi tắm Cát Cò 1, Cát Cò 2, Chơi các trò chơi bãi biển do hướng dẫn viên tổ chức như bóng chuyền, bóng đá…, nghỉ ngơi tự do dạo chơi, mua hải sản.
Ăn tối và nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn, kết thúc *tour Cát Bà ngày 2*.
*TOUR CÁT BÀ NGÀY 3 | CÁT BÀ - HÀ NỘI [Ăn sáng, trưa]
Sáng:* Từ 6h00 - 8h00 là thời gian phục vụ ăn sáng của khách sạn, quý khách nhớ dậy đúng giờ để nạp năng lượng cho những trải nghiệm mới. Nên dậy sớm tắm biển, vì biển sáng ở Cát Bà là sạch nhất, tăm sắng cũng rất tốt cho da và sức khỏe.Sau khi ăn sáng, quý khách tự do thuê xe đạp, xích lô, xe điệm đi thăm quan Cát Bà, đi chợ hải sản cát bà mua quà về cho những người thân yêu hoặc làm quà cho bạn bè, đồng nghiệp.
*11h30:* Quý khách dùng cơm trưa. Sau đó, quý khách nghỉ ngơi ít phút trước khi ra bến tàu trở về Hà Nội. *13h00: *Xe đón quý khách ra bến tàu *Đình Vũ* để về lại Thủ Đô, tạm biệt thị trấn Cát Bà. (Quý khách nhớ kiểm tra lại đồ đạc tư trang, tránh việc quên đồ, nếu phát hiện mình bỏ quên đồ vật gì vui lòng liên hệ ngay với An Tâm để tìm lại) Trên đường, dừng chân nghỉ tại Hải Dương mua đặc sản nơi đây: Bánh Đậu Xanh, Bánh gai… về làm quà.
*17h30:* Về đến Hà Nội, HDV của *Du Lịch An Tâm* chia tay đoàn. Kết thúc chương trình Tour Cát Bà 3 ngày 2 đêm. Hẹn gặp lại trong chuyến du lịch sau cùng *Antamtour*.
*GIÁ BAO GỒM *
 Ăn 05 bữa chính
 Ăn 02 bữa sáng
 Xe Ôtô du lịch điều hoà đời mới đưa đón theo hành trình tour .
 Vé thăm quan, cầu phà, tàu thăm vịnh.
 Khách sạn 2 sao, 3 sao ( 2,3 khách / 1 phòng ) vị trí trung tâm đầy đủ tiện nghi
 Bảo hiểm du lịch trọn tour mức bồi thường tối đa 10.000 000 VND/vụ.
 Hướng dẫn viên chuyên nghiệp, nhiệt tình , có kinh nghiệm teambuilding .
 Mũ và Khăn Lạnh
*GIÁ KHÔNG BAO GỒM*
 Các chi tiêu cá nhân, đồ uống, phụ thu phòng đơn.
 Điện thoại, giặt là.... Thuế VAT ….
*CHÍNH SÁCH TRẺ EM*
 Trẻ em dưới 5 tuổi: miễn phí giá tour, ngủ chung với bố mẹ, gia đình tự lo ăn.
 Trẻ em từ 5-9 tuổi: Tính 50% giá tour, ngồi 1 ghế, ngủ cùng bố mẹ.
 Trên 10 tuổi: tính như người lớn.
Tour Cát Bà 3 ngày 2 đêm: Tour Du Lịch Cát Bà 3 Ngày 2 Đêm | Từ Hà Nội


----------

